# festool sand paper question



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

ok,need some advice please,buying a festool combo,sander and vacuum what grit is recommended for sanding a drywall patch or three ?thanks !


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm currently trying to work through my Brilliant stock that I bought when I got my sanders. I've been very happy with how it works, but also want to get some Granat. Granat is supposed to be specifically made for sanding paint.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

New drywall mud patches is what I will be sanding .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> New drywall mud patches is what I will be sanding .



Here's me using Brilliant. You'll be just fine for drywall mud patches. :yes:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Brilliant it is,Thank You


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have been using Granat pretty much exclusively, I have sample packs that came with the sanders but so far for me it is Granat. 

For drywall repair I range between 120 and 180.

What sander did you go with?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

taking it out in trade with a lumber company ,think it will be the RO 125 good choice?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> taking it out in trade with a lumber company ,think it will be the RO 125 good choice?


I also have the RO 125, and it's way to bulky IMHO for allot of wall patches, let alone ceiling ones. If your primary purpose for it is sanding drywall mud, I'd get the ETS 125 like I was using in my video. It's _much_ lighter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> taking it out in trade with a lumber company ,think it will be the RO 125 good choice?



Sounds nice to me. For drywall I would recommend the ETS series. The more I use the ETS 125 the more I think I need the ETS 150. lol

If you are doing other stuff besides drywall the RO might just be the thing. 

I use the RO 90 and the RO 150 but do not have a RO 125 so I can not comment to much but having the other ends of the spectrum I think you will be happy with it if you are using it for multi-purpose. 

imo you should try some Granat as it lasts a long time and will get down on the surface. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

drywall was only a chore for it to be used on,not the main task..kinda looking for a do all sander,and will bundle it with a vacuum,and more feedback??


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> drywall was only a chore for it to be used on,not the main task..kinda looking for a do all sander,and will bundle it with a vacuum,and more feedback??


That is kind of what I thought for multi purpose the RO series will fit the bill, kind of a delicate sander with the abilities to be rather aggressive. 

Any plans for a flat sander like the RTS or DTS 400? 

I know you have been asking about Festool for awhile glad to see you taking the plunge and remember if you buy a sander you don't like return it within 30 days. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> drywall was only a chore for it to be used on,not the main task..kinda looking for a do all sander,and will bundle it with a vacuum,and more feedback??


I only have the ETS 125 and the RO125 right now. But if I were to start over, I'd have bought the RO 90 before the RO125. The 90 has way more uses with the delta attachment. I think you will find that once you buy one, you'll be buying more as you find more uses, and needs for different sized heads.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Brilliant is all they make for planex. It is great. I have no basis for comparison, as my one and only festool product is the planex and vac


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

the RO 90 ain't a bad choice either.. now what vacuum? Thank You all for taking the time to give advice.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been sculpting mud corners with the DTS400 lately. Granat 220.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...=google_base&gclid=CKLq2YSm4K8CFQVoKgodHlOsDg Good choice ? Will not buy thru here. Just get the same bundle.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Brilliant is all they make for planex.


And there's your answer.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Plus I want a sander that will polish things,as in my 1963 airstream,should do a bang up job making that aluminum shine brilliantly !!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> http://www.acetoolonline.com/Produc...=google_base&gclid=CKLq2YSm4K8CFQVoKgodHlOsDg Good choice ? Will not buy thru here. Just get the same bundle.


Thats the exact extractor I have, and I've been totally happy with it. I think that that is a great combo to start out with. I only wish I had listened to Vermont Painters suggestion to start with the RO90. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> the RO 90 ain't a bad choice either.. now what vacuum? Thank You all for taking the time to give advice.


Personally I would go with a midi or a 26. 



Schmidt & Co. said:


> Thats the exact extractor I have, and I've been totally happy with it. I think that that is a great combo to start out with. I only wish I had listened to Vermont Painters suggestion to start with the RO90. :yes:


Who is this Vermont you speak of?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Who is this Vermont you speak of?


Just some guy I know, think he's a painter.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just some guy I know, think he's a painter.


Did you check his credentials?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Did you check his credentials?


Been looking for him on the internet, but no luck so far.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Been looking for him on the internet, but no luck so far.


Maybe you just don't know where to look.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Been looking for him on the internet, but no luck so far.


I mostly only post on forums and have no real internet presence other than that, so it's catch as catch may. Thats enough for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I mostly only post on forums and have no real internet presence other than that, so it's catch as catch may. Thats enough for me.


You should switch it up and cast a wider net.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Maybe you just don't know where to look.


I'll try youtube next.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'll try youtube next.


That's a start. Use certain keywords too.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Miss you Scott. In a hetero brotherly love sort of way.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> You should switch it up and cast a wider net.


No need. If my fingers pound on letters, there is no better place to be. 

My videos are all wmv format and I cant figure out how to do anything with them to share them so I just watch them and delete. Youtube seems really complex and new age to me. Taking the time to figure out that format seems complicated. Is there someone here who can walk me through posting wmv video files here though? That would be ideal.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> That's a start. Use certain keywords too.


I am most loved and hated for my Graco ProShot history, at least according to the numbers accumulated by an entity other than this one which I won't mention.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> No need. If my fingers pound on letters, there is no better place to be.
> 
> My videos are all wmv format and I cant figure out how to do anything with them to share them so I just watch them and delete. Youtube seems really complex and new age to me. Taking the time to figure out that format seems complicated. Is there someone here who can walk me through posting wmv video files here though? That would be ideal.


hmmm. Maybe you need to find some chick that knows all that stuff to walk you through it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paradigmzz said:


> Miss you Scott. In a hetero brotherly love sort of way.


To be honest, I am not really here to talk about sandpaper. I was paid by a group of pt members to post until the bloated colleague from Hanover decides if his ego can live without an internet forum anymore. 

I'll do what I can.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> hmmm. Maybe you need to find some chick that knows all that stuff to walk you through it.


Good idea. I am pretty good at google.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I am most loved and hated for my Graco ProShot history,


Funny, Sean and I were _just_ talking about that. I haven't taken the Proshot plunge yet. My tool budget has kind of been going towards other things the last few months.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Funny, Sean and I were _just_ talking about that. I haven't taken the Proshot plunge yet. My tool budget has kind of been going towards other things the last few months.


Don't do it just yet...there may be something better in the industry crystal ball. I wouldnt know though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Don't do it just yet...there may be something better in the industry crystal ball. I wouldnt know though.


Just what I suspected. Thanks.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Just what I suspected. Thanks.


Its all speculation but could be true. Should know more in 36 hours. But I will scrupulously avoid sharing it in any public way.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Sorry for the derail 1963. It was all Works fault. :whistling2:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I dipped my toe into the Festool pond not too long ago and now I'm in it up to my eyeballs. I've got the RTS 400, ETS 125, RO 150, RO 90, CT 22, Compact cleaning kit, and assorted hoses and accessories. Next up, certified HEPA extractor (I'm thinking either Midi or CT36), LS 130, Planex, ETS 150, CT 36 AC... where does it end? Oh well. I recently used Granat 150 grit on my RO150 for sanding all the interior walls in a small house and I only went through 2-3 sanding discs. There was no loading at all on any of the used discs, they just eventually got too dull to cut any more. I went out today and got a bunch of Granat paper for both of my Rotex sanders that I'll be putting to use tomorrow on an exterior. I've compared Granat to Abranet in the same grit (120) and in the test that I did, the Granat cut faster with no sacrifice in the quality of the finish. I've also compared Granat to Rubin, and I can tell you for a fact that the Rubin will load up on you alot quicker if you're sanding latex paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I dipped my toe into the Festool pond not too long ago and now I'm in it up to my eyeballs. I've got the RTS 400, ETS 125, RO 150, RO 90, CT 22, Compact cleaning kit, and assorted hoses and accessories. Next up, certified HEPA extractor (I'm thinking either Midi or CT36), LS 130, Planex, ETS 150, CT 36 AC... where does it end? Oh well. I recently used Granat 150 grit on my RO150 for sanding all the interior walls in a small house and I only went through 2-3 sanding discs. There was no loading at all on any of the used discs, they just eventually got too dull to cut any more. I went out today and got a bunch of Granat paper for both of my Rotex sanders that I'll be putting to use tomorrow on an exterior. I've compared Granat to Abranet in the same grit (120) and in the test that I did, the Granat cut faster with no sacrifice in the quality of the finish. I've also compared Granat to Rubin, and I can tell you for a fact that the Rubin will load up on you alot quicker if you're sanding latex paint.


From what I have heard, abra is hell on pads as well because of the lack of backing.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Sorry for the derail 1963. It was all Works fault. :whistling2:


it's always nice to watch the brotherhood come together...


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

1963 Sovereign said:


> it's always nice to watch the brotherhood come together...


mp

To your op, if your concern is primarily drywall patch sanding (and dust control), the ro 90, while a great tool for many things, is not ideally suited to this task because of its pad size, and lack of balance in a one handed float sanding style. 

As mentioned above by others, the ets family is great for this, but I think outdone by the dts because of its ability to do corner work and point. I sanded the drywall in a bathroom remod last week and found it to be quite pleasing. 

Depends on the variety of task types you are looking to solve.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> mp
> 
> To your op, if your concern is primarily drywall patch sanding (and dust control), the ro 90, while a great tool for many things, is not ideally suited to this task because of its pad size, and lack of balance in a one handed float sanding style.
> 
> ...


I wasn't the OP, Sovereign 1963 was. I hear what you're saying, but for whatever reason I prefer my ETS 125 for sanding drywall. I find that the RTS is more finicky when it comes to the vacuum level than the 125 is. I have used the RTS for sanding drywall and it does a really nice job, especially in the corners and edges, so I guess it's just a preference thing


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I wasn't the OP, Sovereign 1963 was. I hear what you're saying, but for whatever reason I prefer my ETS 125 for sanding drywall. I find that the RTS is more finicky when it comes to the vacuum level than the 125 is. I have used the RTS for sanding drywall and it does a really nice job, especially in the corners and edges, so I guess it's just a preference thing


Oops. You're right, rts and dts both prefer lowest extraction possible. You have a good setup with the ets and rts. If you had neither and were looking at alot of drywall sanding, I would definitely recommend the dts over the ets or rts.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We noticed the brilliant 2 had almost twice as much grit it 60 grit compared to granat and seemed to work better on the roll top desk.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

mpminter said:


> I dipped my toe into the Festool pond not too long ago and now I'm in it up to my eyeballs. I've got the RTS 400, ETS 125, RO 150, RO 90, CT 22, Compact cleaning kit, and assorted hoses and accessories. Next up, certified HEPA extractor (I'm thinking either Midi or CT36), LS 130, Planex, ETS 150, CT 36 AC... where does it end? Oh well. I recently used Granat 150 grit on my RO150 for sanding all the interior walls in a small house and I only went through 2-3 sanding discs. There was no loading at all on any of the used discs, they just eventually got too dull to cut any more. I went out today and got a bunch of Granat paper for both of my Rotex sanders that I'll be putting to use tomorrow on an exterior. I've compared Granat to Abranet in the same grit (120) and in the test that I did, the Granat cut faster with no sacrifice in the quality of the finish. I've also compared Granat to Rubin, and I can tell you for a fact that the Rubin will load up on you alot quicker if you're sanding latex paint.


Damn junkie. :notworthy:



DeanV said:


> We noticed the brilliant 2 had almost twice as much grit it 60 grit compared to granat and seemed to work better on the roll top desk.


Damn both those discs are beat to hell.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Fr some reason, they wore very fast on the outer edfge, too much speed maybe??? I find a slow speeds I get too much sander vibration sometimes.

That 100 year old oak is like sanding granat though. Seriously, the 60 grit is not leaving any sanding marks on the oak.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Damn junkie. :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn both those discs are beat to hell.


I'm curious about this abranet vs Granat argument. Just met with the Mirka dealer and we'll likely be bringing in the Ceros and Abranet. So far you're under the impression that Granat takes the cake?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sean Ackerman said:


> I'm curious about this abranet vs Granat argument. Just met with the Mirka dealer and we'll likely be bringing in the Ceros and Abranet. So far you're under the impression that Granat takes the cake?


Me? 

I have never used Abranet, so I have no first hand comparison to go on. I have done a lot of reading on the Ceros though and would love to try one. JP swears by the Abranet over Festool paper and Festool guys go with the Festool paper. I have pretty much been using Granat from the start with the exception of some Brilliant that came as samples with the sanders so it is what I am familiar with but again have not used Abranet.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Me?
> 
> I have never used Abranet, so I have no first hand comparison to go on. I have done a lot of reading on the Ceros though and would love to try one. JP swears by the Abranet over Festool paper and Festool guys go with the Festool paper. I have pretty much been using Granat from the start with the exception of some Brilliant that came as samples with the sanders so it is what I am familiar with but again have not used Abranet.


Ah, sorry Workaholic. Was trying to quote mpminter's post but it grabbed yours instead. He mentioned the Granatcut nicer than the Abranet


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

In my little test the Granat was slightly faster and it lasted a long time. Not only that, I can get Festool products locally and I have to order Abranet online


----------

